# Ques. about 4X4 atv's



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Will be getting a 4-wheeler soon, but got a few questions. Will be using it for ice fishing and maybe alittle around the house.

1. 300-400cc large enough?
2. 5 speed or auto trans
3. staight axle or independent suspension
4. anything else I should look at?
5. want a good unit at the best deal.

And what time of year do they deal more or its the same all year round.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

mike,

if you look around you can get last yrs model of these for a great price.

http://www.bombardier-atv.com/en-US/Vehicles/2005/Outlander/Models.htm

we just baught one and couldn't be happier.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*id say solid rear axle if you plan to tow actually weight one little sled wont make a difference but one 1,000 lb. trailer of course properly distributed for light tongue weight. will squat a independent rear quickly unless you shocks are rock hard which makes for a stiff ride!!*


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i agree with the solid rear axle for the same reason. for what your looking at the 300 size range will do everything that you want it to. i have a sportsman 325 that i have used for just about everything and have had no problems.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

ozzgood2001 said:


> *id say solid rear axle if you plan to tow actually weight one little sled wont make a difference but one 1,000 lb. trailer of course properly distributed for light tongue weight. will squat a independent rear quickly unless you shocks are rock hard which makes for a stiff ride!!*


Yes, a trailer and 1-4 people will be towing. Dealer said that would be better with a solid axle.


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

*you my want over 400cc towing a few people not that a 300 wont tow it but im sure the extra torque used consistantly will put some wear and tear on it but i dont think id start looking at the polaris 800 twin efi!! maybe a 500-650 class*


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

My 3-wheeler will tow the trailer except thru deep snow and thats only a 200. Just need a 4X4 for those occasions. Trying to stay at 5k or less.


----------



## Fish_hunt12 (Feb 14, 2005)

check out the yamaha's


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I know somebody with about every make and model of quad and any 4 wheel drive will do what you want. I am going to buy a quad in a year or two and I think I have narrowed it down to two, the honda 350 rancher manual shift (it will do every thing I need) or the polaris 800 v twin efi ( I definately dont need a quad like this but two buddies have 660 yamahas) is it woth 4 grand more to whoop on them? maybe. Those grizzlys would look good in the mirror! Right now I have an 88 honda two wheel drive that is fine except in slush or real deep snow. The snow we have gotten lately has made the old skidoo seem pretty good. All of the brand names are making excelent machines now.


----------



## shadow7663 (Feb 24, 2004)

I have the polaris 330 4x4 and it hauls plenty of weight through the deep the snow with no porblem and I bought mine it is a 2004 model in nivember of 2004 and paid just over 5K for mine and am very please with it.

Definitly the straight axle is what you want.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

When I was shopping I was actually looking for a model with a manual transmission because I thought it would be more depenable. The dealer told me if I ever thought of re-selling, it would be a lot harder with a manual because evryone wanted autos. In the end I bought an auto & am quite happy with it. You might consider buying one with high/low range, though, for when you really want it to work & don't want to burn up your belt.-- So I've been told anyway.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

krt said:


> When I was shopping I was actually looking for a model with a manual transmission because I thought it would be more depenable. The dealer told me if I ever thought of re-selling, it would be a lot harder with a manual because evryone wanted autos. In the end I bought an auto & am quite happy with it. You might consider buying one with high/low range, though, for when you really want it to work & don't want to burn up your belt.-- So I've been told anyway.


Thats pretty much my thinking (manaul trans) Will be only using 1st - 3rd gear mostly. And I know for sure in low range once in awhile. How are the auto's in low range when you need the extra torque?


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i know with my auto low range is all torque. top speed might be 5 at the most. i wouldnt worry about pulling a few people behind it. i use my quad all the time to move my 19' boot and car hauler.


----------



## skid (Feb 14, 2003)

Mike, I have the Honda Rancher AT TRX400. It has manual push button shift or auto shift choose this because of large boots making it more difficult to shift with foot. I can switch from 2wd or 4x4. I wanted the 2wd for riding trails. Easier to steer. Wanted the 4x4 for Icefishing. Haven't had it on the ice yet but have had it the past few snows it flys through it. I got the best out the door price at Tom's Cycle in Lansing. Well just north of Lansing. About hour drive. Macomb Cycle was not bad on pricing. Hope this helps a little. Tim


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

Mike...I've been home 3 wks recovering from a surgury...and have been living on this PC researching the same issues. And have learned a LOT. Examples: Yamaha and Suzuki have a clutch type transmission and are smooth and easy on takeoff because of the way it engages...Polaris and others (except honda) have a snomobile type belt/clutch setup where it has to rev up to grab and might grab just a little more than you want under the wrong circumstances on the ice. Its a noisier driveline too. Some hondas do NOT have a low range and most of them are not true 4 WD...again not good if you're gonna be pulling a lot of weight and its not a big bore type of machine. A small displacement machine can do a lot with a low range and its easier on the whole mechanism. Most machines are not true 4 wheel drive....they have a "limited slip" type front axle. Easier to steer yes....but you might need to put your machine into true 4 wheel lock sometime....so go Polaris, Kawi (some) Suzuki or Yamaha w/full lockup ability for real 4 WD. Polaris has "auto lock" type of front locker...the rears have to spin first and if you're stuck and REALLY spinning the rear when the front engages WHAM!!! things could break (although they seldom do). IRS is a smoother ride with more suspension travel...but you only need the super weight carrying ability of a straight axle if you're pulling thousand pound trailers around a farm...and the IRS machine actually do that ok too. Yamaha has a parking brake...some don't. Kawasaki has to be moving to engage 4 WD on bigger models...that don't help you when you're already stuck....Polaris only has one brake lever to brake with front and rear together...I like separates like a motorcycle. Polaris also has eliminated the back-up rope pull starter on some models...beware of that. And...an automatic trans keeps a steady pull while you're accelerating and shifting...if you get a manual shift it de accelerates and then throws your head backword when you upshift...causing your load to shift back and forth as well as whipping your head back and forth every time. And that gets old at the end of the day. Most of them are all good machines...but these are the differences I've found. Best Bang for buck I've found is Yamaha Kodiak 450 which lists at $6199 but can be found at Ohio and Tennessee dealers for around $5250 out the door. That machine will plow lots of snow all day long, is dependable,comfortable and smooth riding and you can play hot rodder on the trails if you wanna go out and get stupid with a few brews in ya. It weighs 600 lbs...the polaris models weight 725 plus. Its worth the drive to go out of state...our local dealers around here don't wanna deal. They smoke you with destination charges/setup fees and you have to pay the state sales tax too. If you need any more info PM me...I have plenty to share. Hope I did'nt slam anybodys machine...that was'nt my intention here....


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

OH...and the best time of year to buy seems to be late august when the new models come in. Last september they were selling 04 yamaha grizzly 660's at $5995 out the door...thats like over a thousand bucks under MSRP


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Going to Macomb cycle today to see what they have. So far looked at Kawa, and Artic cat.

Guess I'll be looking at straight axles to start, one varible out of the way.


----------



## papagoose (Jan 31, 2003)

have you looked at bombardeir yet we got 2004 outlander max 4x4 auto thats a 2 seater high and low range independent rear my son is used to riding a sportsman 500 but he choose bombardeir 5700 out the door.


----------



## krt (Nov 5, 2001)

Like Wild Bill said, low range has a lot of torque & isn't much for top end. Could be compared to how a 4X4 truck's low range works. The model I bought had high/low range for a while (in the smaller cc model) , then only high. Most people I've read that have the high range only models really wish they had the low range too. Also, like some one else touched upon, consider a model with some type of back-up manual starting. Could be a life saver someday.


----------



## neversunk (Jan 21, 2004)

good luck at Macomb Cycle....they don't wanna give any deals. Riehls ATV or whatever its called on Gratiot in Roseville had an ad in the trading times today and said "call for best deal on Grizzly 660". I'd drop a dime on them and ask them what they mean by "best deal" and hammer them over the phone becasuse of the way they worded their ad.....but they do charge "setup charge". Dare them to match the $6249 at Honda East in Ohio and try to get them to go $100 over that to save you the drive. If Honda East can sell them for that price they are obviously still making a profit.....


----------

